# chain link fencing?



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I am wanting to build an easy mini loft.....is chain link fencing ok for pigeons if I reinforce with hardware cloth??

thanks!!
Jennifer


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

As long as you use the hardware cloth and make sure there are no holes, that would be ideal as far as I can figure.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, that's what we did for our first flight pen - chain link fence dog kennel panels lined and topped with hardware cloth. Goes up quickly and is very easy to keep clean. You can sometimes find used kennel panels for sale!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just need to make sure nothing can dig in under it and get to your birds. buried wire or hardware cloth or pavers around where the fence sets can deter this.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

That is exactly what I done. Had a dog kennel that I had built, and put hardware cloth on it for the pigeons, works great.


----------

